# Im so afraid please help.



## Butterflj78 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone im so afraid and i feel so alone.After learning my mothers best friend has only 6 months to live.I started thinking about life like what is it?what are we?how did we come to be?and what if this life is all fake and im all alone imagianing all this?what if this is all a dream? things feel strange and scarey to me now. And i have anxiety/panic disorder and depression.Plus i now think i have depersonalization and it scares me so much! i think im going crazy and these thoughts are strange. I worry that no one can help me that i cant explain my feelings right.i dont know whats going on with me but im sooooooooo very afraid.Im already on prozac and busbar for my anxiety/panic disorder and depression.And prozac is supposed to help with the depersonalization why isnt it helping me at the moment? What if im alone and can never explain this right?Am i going crazy? Does anyone at all know what i mean? Have you ever felt this way?Im so scared i question my reality.Am i losing touch with reality? Im so afraid please help.


----------



## Mocha1613 (Nov 15, 2007)

I know the exact feeling. Everything you just said could have litterally came from my mouth. Your not alone. I just wish I could tell you more but I dont know myself. I just came across this site today in a last attempt at this.
Im scared too. Every moment of every day. It feels like I will never get better and like Im stuck like this. This will sound crazy but I want to give you a hug right now. It would just be nice to be in the arms of someone who *truely* understands how you feel, just to get the sense that we are really not alone in this.


----------



## Angelique (Oct 30, 2007)

I am recently going through the same exact thing...word for word...but agreeing with you is not going to make this better....but PLEASE UNDERSTAND YOU ARE NOT ALONE..there should almost be another word to describe this feeling because I believe "ALONE" just doesnt cut it.....you have become a prisoner of your mind .....as have many people including myself ...and YES it is very scary. Stay around people that you respect and that have good hearts, you are gonna run into people that dont ..and thats Ok too.... ...the world around you isnt changing ....you are ...how you percieve the world is your reality ....and yes its being fucked with right now ...I know you didnt choose for these racing thoughts ..I didnt either and frankly I dont think anyone does. I know how scared you are ...I really really do ...I am also frightened .....My advice to you is to look into cognotive behavior treatment .......that is when someone helps you monitor your thought processes ..instead of just you ..because lets be honest here ..you are your worst enemy at this point. Try not to beat yourself up for this ...I learned I do that waaaaay too much ........

There comes a time in someone's life when they have to or are forced to STOP and pay very close attention to everything and everyone around them. THINGS may lose their meaning. PEOPLE may lose their meaning. Your dreams may desipate before your eyes. You are alone. NOW you have to LOOK AT YOU...and ask yourself...WHO AM I? The answer might be nothing or I don't know. You are lost. This is OK I can assure you ........THINGS DO NOT DEFINE YOU, A DREAM DOES NOT DEFINE YOU, ...PEOPLE DO NOT DEFINE YOU!! You are something even when you have nothing and no-one. You have yourself,....you are unique and important. If there is ever a day in your life when you can not find the definition of you......see if any of these things ring true....

You are willing to smile 
you are willing to laugh 
you are brave
you are gentle 
you are willing to dance
you are willing to sing
you are patient
you are graceful 
you are willing to talk
you are willing to listen
you are careful
you are thoughtful
you are willing to cry
you are willing to scream
you are curious
you are a handful
you are willing to amaze
you are willing to glow
you are alive and
you are a miracle

You are the miracle ....as am I ...and everyone else .....There is no quick fix for this ....try not to waste your time thinking of one......it is going to take some time ...and thats OK ...we have alot of it  I will be here for you and there are so many others that really understand you on this site too.


----------

